# Video of my ride at nemadji



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

This is a rear view cam on my wheeler. I did not edit this yet.









 

Sorry if i made you dizzy!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

**** son


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats cool. i wish we had some snow.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool. Its great just like it is man.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I liked the donuts in the beginning LOL...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yah its ez on a frozen mud hole. Iv thrown passenger's off spinning so hard. Its kinda my brake-in for a new Gf! If she gets right back on shes a keeper! lol. heck iv spun so hard I fell off! The donut thing in the beginning is luck. I have never been there before and just so happened I hit record. I have like 2.5 hr of tape for that ride. Hear is another watch the grizz half way in!


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

4wd donuts are a freakin blast, think tili-o-whirl on steroids. :rockn:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

ha ha cool Fabman  what type cam u runnin?
I ordered a Contour HD 1080 last week and it should be here on Tues. I have about 18" of snow right now, and can't wait to take everyone on a trip through my 250 sq mi back yard.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> ha ha cool Fabman  what type cam u runnin?
> I ordered a Contour HD 1080 last week and it should be here on Tues. I have about 18" of snow right now, and can't wait to take everyone on a trip through my 250 sq mi back yard.


Be sure to post up some vids from that new 1080. I have the Contour HD 720 and love it.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I've spun donuts so fast the bike tipped over on me!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Your buddy on the Griz doesn't seem to mine to get some air, It seems every time I jump the Brute the front bottoms out!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Every spot the grizz jumped I did too. I found having put the stock rims back on helped that bottoming out stuff. The cam we used was this one.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Be sure to post up some vids from that new 1080. I have the Contour HD 720 and love it.


How is that cam at night? I like to blow through the trails at night in the snow, it's a whole new outlook on familiar ground.

Fabman: What make is that cam?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> How is that cam at night? I like to blow through the trails at night in the snow, it's a whole new outlook on familiar ground.
> 
> Fabman: What make is that cam?


With no lights its like any other...f'n black, but with the headlights you can see pretty good. If I had some white snow...it would be even better


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Its an Oregon Scientific.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like fun, i wish we had some snow here


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Recived my Contour HD cam yesterday, looks good and crystal clear. Gonna go for a snow blast on friday and film a run or two.I will post vids friday night...um make that saturday, i might be a tad too drunk.:thinking:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

cool


----------

